# 3g datacard sharing over lan's



## ajroxx16 (Dec 30, 2010)

i want to share an 3g data card over lan.
My plan is to share a data card to multiple users over lan,is there an way of sharing  a connection without using any system or laptop to multiple lan users.

i have found various modems who provide such facility bt ther share net wirelessly.If i have to share that net to multiple user (say 15) i have to purchase an seperate d-link modem and connect to previous modem.

Is there any other way of sharing net via lan along with some savage of money.
kindly help me..


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll be needing a something like this: *Hame HM432R* along with a *LAN switch.*

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/5830/dsc01742o.jpg

Supported modems: *www.ekwireless.in/modems.html

Post source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1305542-post6144.html


----------

